# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : موطأ الامام مالك بن أنس إمام دار الهجرة

## محب العلم

اسم المؤلف: مالك بن أنس 
تاريخ الوفاة: هـ / 795م 
اسم الناسخ: علي بن أنبيه بن عبدالله الحنفي 
تاريخ النسخ: هـ / 1317م 
نوع الخط: نسخ 
عدد الأوراق: 103 
عدد الأسطر: 23 
مصدر المخطوط: تركيا- اسطنبول- مكتبة الفاتح 
بيانات الطبع: مطبوع 
نبذة عن المخطوط: بداية المخطوط : باب مواقيت الصلاة، حدثنا أبو عبدالله محمد بن حذام البادعيسي بمكة في شهر ذي الحجة سنة اثنتين وثلاثين...
آخر المخطوطة : ... وهو قول أبي حنيفة والعمة من فقهائنا رضي الله عنهم أجمعين. 
تفضل حمل من هنا

----------


## أبو هاشم الحسني

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## نجيبويه نت

يا طالب العلم أبشر ، و يا باغي الخير أقبل !!
فأخيراً و بعد طول انتظار آن للمكتبة الإسلامية أن يُثْرِيَها صدور كتابين من أمهات الكتب في مذهب إمام دار الهجرة رحمه الله ؛ و قد صدرا عن مركز نجيبويه للمخطوطات وخدمة التراث و هما :
•	كتاب الشامل في فقه الإمام مالك ، للإمام بهرام بن عبد الله الدميري (ت 805هـ) و هو من أنفس كتب المالكية ، يجمع بين مختصرَي ابن الحاجب و خليل بن إسحاق و يزيد عليهما تحقيقاً و تنقيحاً و ترجيحاً ، حتى يغدو شامة بين مصنفات المذهب ، و لا يحول دون انتشاره و ترجيح كفته على ما شابهه من المصنفات سوى ما تعرض له مؤلفه في حياته من حسد الأقران بعد خلافته لشيخه خليل في المدرسة الشيخونية و تصدره للتدريس و الإفتاء فيها .
يقع الكتاب في مجلدين عدة أوراقهما ألف و خمسون من القطع الكبير و بذيله فهارس تقريبة جامعة . 
•	كتاب التوضيح في شرح جامع الأمهات ( الجامع الفرعي ) ، و هو شرحٌ للعلامة خليل بن إسحاق الجندي المصري المالكي (ت 767هـ) على جامع ابن الحاجب (ت 646هـ) رحم الله الجميع ، و هو من أجود الشروح إن لم يكن أجودها و أجمعها ، فقد اعتمد خليلٌ في شرحه على شروح من تقدمه ، حتى كاد يستوعب زبدتها و يجمع بينها و ينقدها بعين البصير ، و منها بخاصَّةٍ شرح ابن راشد القفصي (ت 736هـ)، وشرح ابن عبد السلام الهوراي (ت 749هـ)، وشرح ابن هارون الكناني (ت 750هـ) .
و قد دفع المحقق ـ بحسب ما جاء في تقديمه للكتاب ـ إلى التعجيل في نشره أمران ؛ أولهما أن الكتاب من أهم ما ألف في مذهب الإمام مالك و لم يعط حقه من التحقيق و النشر ، شأنه في ذلك شأن الكثير من كتب المذهب بسبب تأخر حركة النشر و التحقيق في البلدان المتذهبة به من جهة ، و عدم وفرة المال الكفيل بإخراج تراث المالكية من خزائن التراث المخطوط إلى عالم الكتاب المطبوع من جهة أخرى .
و ثاني أسباب التعجيل في نشر الكتاب ما بلغ محققَه و شاع بين المهتمين به في المغرب الأقصى أن الكتاب حقق من قبلُ مرتين إحداهما في فاس و الأخرى في الدار البيضاء ، إضافة إلى تحقيقه في جامعة أم القرى على أيدي باحثين متعددين دارسين في مراحل علمية مختلفة لم يجتمع رأيهم على طبعه و نشره ، حتى انتهى إلى أحد الأساتذة المغاربة فاستكتب نحو عشرين باحثاً و مراجِعاً ( معروفين بأسمائهم و سماتهم ) لإعادة النظر فيه و تصيحيح أخطاء من اشتغل في تحقيقه قَبلَهُم ، تمهيداً لطباعته و نشره منسوباً تحقيقه إلى من لا جهد له فيه ، بل و لا اطلاع له عليه ، ممن لم يحبِّر فيه و لم يسطِّر ، وِفق صفقة يتم التساوم عليها ، و لا نعلم إن كانت قد تمت أم لا ، لتَرْفع إلى مقام أهل التحقيق من ليس به بلصيق ، في زمن عرفنا فيه صناعة العلماء بعد صناعة الزعماء .
فجاء نشر الكتاب من مركز نجيبويه منافسةً في البر ، و استباقاً للخيرات ، و غيرةً على العلم و أهله ، و خدمة لطلابه و عارِفِي فضله .
يقع الكتاب في اثني عشر جزءاً تضمها ست مجلدات ضخمة ملحقة بمجلد يحوي فهارس تقريبية للآيات و الأحاديث و الآثار و أقوال أئمة المذهب و رؤوس المسائل و الأعلام و الأماكن و الكتب .
لمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موقع نجيبويه للمخطوطات و خدمة التراث على الرابط التالي :
www.najeebawaih.net و الحمد لله الذي بحمده تتم الصالحات.
غلاف_التوضيح copy2.jpg

غلاف_الشامل copy2.jpg

----------


## خادم التراث

جزى الله القائمين على مركز نجيبويه خير الجزاء عن أهل العلم وطلبته على ما يقومون به من جهد مشكور في نشر التراث وتحقيقه، وخاصة التراث المحروم من عناية ذوي الحول والطول، أعني تراث المالكية، وأتمنى لو أن المركز يتعاقد مع موزعين في الخليج لإيصال منشوراته إلى طلابها، حيث إن طلبها من القاهرة بتطلب جهدا ومشقة كبيرة، فقد كلفني الحصول على كتاب الشامل و كتاب التوضيح ضعف الثمن و انتظاراً لمدة تزيد عن الشهر حتى تلقيتهما بالبريد. 
ولي سؤال للقائمين على المركز: لماذا توزع كتبكم في المغرب بأثمنة أغلى بكثير من أثمنتها في مصر، فالتوضيح في مصر بمئتين وخمسين جنيهاً، أما في المغرب فيناهز ثمنه ضعف هذا المبلغ ؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله الفردوس الاعلى وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 

حبذا لو نقل بصيغة اخرى لانه لم يقرأ عندي  أثابكم المولى عز وجل

----------

